# looking for work chicago south burbs



## demoman (Nov 16, 2005)

hello looking for work in chicago & south suburbs. i have 2000 F350 with 7.5 western,case 1840 skidsteer and yamaha grizzly with 48 in plow.new to plowing but not to giving excellent service at fair price.chicago muscle with new york hustle.larry #312 907-4310


----------

